# 66 trim tag decoding



## rays66gto (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi all:
I picked up a 66 GTO hardtop Car.
Project W/ Tons of parts in Boxes to finish the car back together
The motor is a 389
The MTR is a 389 Tri-Power MTR (That is what is in the car)
B166 (977)(8789)
XS
It has A/C, Power Steering, Power Brakes,console,ralley rims,Original Yellow paint, car has been sanded down to 80% bare metal 90% No Rust
I have most of the info about the trim tag :
BUT not the Options info: 
Please Help Me?
The Tags Reads:
__________________________
General Motors Corporation
02D 2 
ST 66-24217 PON17671 BODY
TR 224-B Y-Y Paint
E 2 KWG
4F 5Y
Body By Fisher 21-1W
__________________________
What is: the last 2 in upper 
What is: E 2 KWG ?????
What is: 4F 5Y ????
What is: 21 - 1W ????
I am new to this Site and to the Pontiac GTO's,
So I am Sorry if I posted this in the Wrong Place..
Thanks Randall


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

B166 Block casting date Feb. 16, 1966
9778789 Casting number for a 1966 389
XS Letter code for a 360hp tri-power

__________________________
General Motors Corporation
02D 2 Vehicle build date 4th week of Feb.
ST 66-24217 1966 GTO hardtop
PON17671 BODY 17,671st hardtop built at the Pontiac Plant
TR 224-B  Parchment interior with bucket seats 
Y-Y Paint  Body and top paint colors are Candlelite Cream
E (Group 1) Soft-ray tinted glass (all windows)
2 K (Group 2) A/C
W (Group 2) 2-spd auto transmission
G (Group 2) Console  
4F (Group 4) Outside remote control mirror 
5Y (Group 5) Deluxe front seat belts
Body By Fisher 21-1W Not sure, it may be for the 21st day, 1st shift, which was a monday of the 4th week


Welcome to the forum, it looks like you have a numbers matching motor,


----------



## rays66gto (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you or the info:


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Check your casting # and date ,if the engine is the original for the car,they only built a handful of those cars.If I remember,it was something like 50 ram air 66's.......Had one back in the day.....JB.


----------



## rays66gto (Sep 9, 2010)

Here is the casting # on the motor Block
B166
(977)(8787)
XS on motor pad


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Sure the last #'s are not (8789)? Pontiac Power


----------



## rays66gto (Sep 9, 2010)

*66 gto*


Sorry, I stand corrected.. Fat fingers..
8789


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like you have a good one to restore......JB.


----------



## Cooksey3203 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Need help decoding body tag, please, for a 1966 GTO*

I have attached the pic of the body tag. First time posting. Thanks.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

rays66gto said:


> Here is the casting # on the motor Block
> B166
> (977)(8787)
> XS on motor pad


Very rare car if an XS code block. Should have head code 093 on the center exhaust ports. This is a late production run beginning July 1966 know as first factory production Ram Air cars. Should have an open hood scoop and factory tri-power Ram Air tub that sits atop the carbs. Front carb number should be 7025178, center carb 7026075, rear carb 702 5179. Engine uses the Pontiac "744" cam. It is said that only 185-190 cars were built with the factory XS Ram Air engine.


----------

